# nicht ohne Kommentar



## Perseas

Hallo,

Den Text habe ich hier gefunden: Stimmt so! | Ich bin Koch | DW Deutsch Lernen
_Ist das Café oder Restaurant sehr voll? Dann kann man auch zur Kasse gehen und bezahlen. Normalerweise legt man das Geld nicht ohne Kommentar auf den Tisch und geht._

Bei dieser Gelegenheit verstehe ich den Gebrauch von Kommentar nicht ganz gut. Was soll man kommentieren, wenn man das Geld auf den Tisch lässt und geht? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Sowka

Ich denke, hier ist gemeint, dass beim Bezahlen eine Interaktion nötig ist. In manchen Restaurants kann man das Geld auf dem Tisch liegen lassen, ohne mit jemandem Kontakt aufzunehmen (ohne "Kommentar"). Hier aber bezahlt man am Tisch, wenn die Bedienung verfügbar ist, oder geht zur Kasse, um die Bezahlung abzuwickeln, wenn sehr viel Betrieb im Restaurant ist.

Ich finde diesen Gebrauch von "Kommentar" auch etwas ungewöhnlich. Ich würde vielleicht sagen: _Man legt das Geld nicht einfach / ohne weiteres auf den Tisch und geht_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Was soll man kommentieren, wenn man das Geld auf den Tisch lässt und geht?


Man kann seine eigene Handlung kommentieren. ("Ich lasse Ihnen das Geld auf dem Tisch.") (Natürlich ist das nicht sinnvoll, wenn niemand Zeit hat, einem zuzuhören.)

Oft sagt man "kommentarlos" anstelle von "wortlos".

"Ohne Kommentar" heisst hier "ohne etwas (dazu) zu sagen".


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> Normalerweise legt man das Geld nicht ohne Kommentar auf den Tisch und geht.


Das ist eine Information über den Brauch.
Ich habe manchmal (sehr selten) gesehen, dass Gäste ihr Geld ohne Kommentar auf den Tisch legen und die Gaststätte verlassen. Das ist aber normalerweise nicht üblich (höchstens in Ausnahmefällen, zu denen ich nichts Genaueres weiß). Ich habe aber gehört, dass es Länder gibt, wo es üblich ist.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Man kann seine eigene Handlung kommentieren. ("Ich lasse Ihnen das Geld auf dem Tisch.")


Ah so. Als Kommentar hatte ich an so etwas gedacht: "Die Bedienung war sehr gut!"



Sowka said:


> Ich finde diesen Gebrauch von "Kommentar" auch etwas ungewöhnlich. Ich würde vielleicht sagen: _Man legt das Geld nicht einfach / ohne weiteres auf den Tisch und geht_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Als Kommentar hatte ich an so etwas gedacht: "Die Bedienung war sehr gut!"


So könnte man es auch interpretieren. Es passt einfach nicht gut zur Aussage des ganzen Texts.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> So könnte man es auch interpretieren. Es passt einfach nicht gut zur Aussage des ganzen Texts.


Wieso? Gerade weil man verschiedenes kommentieren kann, finde ich, dass der Begriff "Kommentar" ganz gut passt.
Normalerweise sagt man _irgendetwas_, ob jetzt "Danke für die tolle Bedienung!" oder "Wir möchten bezahlen" oder etwas anderes, Hauptsache man "kommentiert".


----------



## Thersites

Mit _kommentarlos_ klänge es schon ganz anders. _Nicht einfach kommentarlos aufstehen und gehen._ Aber Sowka's Interpretation stimmt.


Hutschi said:


> Ich habe aber gehört, dass es Länder gibt, wo es üblich ist.


In den USA kann man das immer noch so machen, wenn man bar bezahlt (was aber nur noch Marsmenschen tun).


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Hauptsache man "kommentiert".


In diesem Text nicht. Hier geht es darum, dass man das Geld nicht liegen lässt, ohne den Empfänger des Geldes darauf aufmerksam zu machen. Dies wird aus dem Grund betont, dass, wie Sowka erklärt hat, in der Regel eine Interaktion für das Bezahlen erwünscht ist. Das Geld könnte leicht von einem Dritten gestohlen werden, wenn es einfach auf dem Tisch liegt. Ausserdem könnte der Geldbetrag aus der Sicht des Empfängers falsch sein (er möchte das Geld vielleicht nachzählen).


----------



## elroy

Ich sehe nach wie vor nicht, inwiefern das, was Du sagst, den Ausdruck “ohne Kommentar” unpassend macht.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Dieser Ausdruck ist nicht unpassend! (Vielleicht habe ich mich zu ungenau ausgedrückt, entschuldige bitte.) Nur die andere Interpretation wäre unpassend für diesen Text. Es ist eine bestimmte Art von Kommentar gemeint, nicht ein beliebiger Kommentar.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Hier geht es darum, dass man das Geld nicht liegen lässt, ohne den Empfänger des Geldes darauf aufmerksam zu machen.


Das ist total verständlich und das kann man auch tun, indem man dem Kellner ein Zeichen macht, dass man das Geld auf den Tisch gelegt hat. Aber ein Zeichen zählt nicht als Kommentar, denke ich.


----------



## bearded

Ich kann Perseas' Einwand sehr gut verstehen.  In einigen Sprachen bedeutet ''comment/comentario...'' einfach Aussage/Äußerung. In anderen Sprachen (z.B. Italienisch) enthält das entsprechende Wort (bei uns _commento_) auch die Konnotation ''Urteil, Eindruck über ein Ereignis/einen Text''. Also vielleicht nur eine Frage von _false friends_.
Deutsch erscheint mir in diesem Zusammenhang etwas zweideutig (die Unterscheidung zwischen ''ohne Kommentar'' und ''kommentarlos'' halte ich für nicht ganz sinnvoll).


----------



## Kajjo

διαφορετικός said:


> "Ohne Kommentar" heisst hier "ohne etwas (dazu) zu sagen".


Yes, and this usage is very common, isn't it?

A "Kommentar" in German can be any kind of short conversation, remark, comment. It does not necessarily comment on something.

_Er ist kommentarlos an mir vorbeigegangen. ("ohne was zu sagen")
Ohne Kommentar setzt er sich einfach hin und guckte mich lange an. ("ohne was zu sagen")
Er kam rein, schlug ihm ins Gesicht und ging wieder. Ohne Kommentar. ("ohne was zu sagen")_


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> any kind of short conversation, remark, comment.


Eben mehrdeutig. Ein 'remark' kann ein Urteil, einen Einwand oder eine Billigung beinhalten - oder eben auch nur eine Aussage sein..


----------



## Frieder

Ich habe "ohne Kommentar" verstanden als "ohne erläuternde Worte", was dasselbe ist wie "kommentarlos".

"Ohne Kommentar" bedeutet also hier: Ich lege Geld auf den Tisch, ohne diese Handlung zu erklären. Ich glaube nicht, dass mit Kommentar _anerkennende Worte_ gemeint sind.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Eben zweideutig.


Ich empfinde es im Deutschen nicht als zweideutig, sobald ein konkreter Satz und Kontext gegeben ist. Meine Beispielsätze sowie der Titelsatz sind nicht zweideutig, sondern für einen Muttersprachler 100% eindeutig. Wir sollten das jetzt nicht komplizierter machen, als es ist.

_ohne Kommentar = ohne was zu sagen_


----------



## elroy

Ich stimme @Frieder und @Kajjo zu.

Zur Klarheit:


elroy said:


> Normalerweise sagt man _irgendetwas_, ob jetzt "Danke für die tolle Bedienung!" oder "Wir möchten bezahlen" oder etwas anderes, Hauptsache man "kommentiert".


Was ich hier meinte, war, dass man in den meisten Fällen _irgendetwas_ sagt, um die Bezahlung anzukündigen oder darauf aufmerksam zu machen, um also bekanntzugeben, dass man bezahlt hat oder bezahlen möchte. Mein Beispiel mit dem Kompliment für die Bedienung würde also neben der Danksagung die zweite pragmatische Funktion haben, darauf hinzuweisen, dass man gerade bezahlt hat.

Es geht also nicht ganz konkret darum, was genau gesagt wird, sondern darum, dass man eben in der Regel nicht vollkommen _kommentarlos_ bezahlt. Es geht also bei der Aussage nicht in erster Linie darum, _was_ man sagt sondern eben darum, _dass_ man etwas sagt.

Für mich war der Ausdruck im Original-Satz sofort verständlich und eindeutig.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> sobald ein konkreter Satz und Kontext gegeben ist.


Ich verstehe Deinen Standpunkt,  Kajjo.  Aber würdest Du ein Wort, dessen Bedeutung sich je nach Kontext ändern kann, nicht als zwei-/mehrdeutig bezeichnen?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> nicht als zwei-/mehrdeutig bezeichnen?


Nein, ich würde ich nicht.

"Zweideutig" ist etwas anderes als "hat mehrere Bedeutungen". Zweideutig bedeutet laut Duden "harmlos klingend, aber von jedermann als unanständig, schlüpfrig, anstößig zu verstehen" oder bestenfalls "unklar, so oder so zu verstehen". Beides trifft hier nicht zu.

Im gegebenen Kontext ist es nicht zweideutig, sondern eindeutig.

Auch generell sehe ich das Wort "kommentarlos" nicht als wirklich mehrdeutig an. Es bedeutet einfach immer "ohne Stellungnahme / ohne was zu sagen". Die dahinterliegende Motivation kann verschieden sein, aber das Wort an sich ist eigentlich geradlinig.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Zweideutig bedeutet laut Duden "harmlos klingend, aber...


Eigentlich lautet die erste Bedeutung  des Wortes laut Duden


> unklar, so oder so zu verstehen, doppeldeutig


,und das habe ich auch so gemeint. Aber natürlich ist der Begriff im OP-Satz (in _dem_ Kontext) verständlich - obwohl vielleicht nicht die beste Wortwahl.
Vgl. Sowkas #2:


> Ich finde diesen Gebrauch von "Kommentar" auch etwas ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> Es geht also nicht ganz konkret darum, was genau gesagt wird, sondern darum, dass man eben in der Regel nicht vollkommen _kommentarlos_ bezahlt. Es geht also bei der Aussage nicht in erster Linie darum, _was_ man sagt sondern eben darum, _dass_ man etwas sagt.


Ich finde diese Auslegung etwas zu bunt. Ich stimme @Sowka und @diaphoretikos ganz zu: In dem Text geht es um den Hinweis, dass man hierzulande nicht einfach das Geld auf den Tisch legen und verschwinden kann. Es wird ein ordentlicher Zahlungsvorgang mit Herbeirufen der Bedienung erwartet.


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> In dem Text geht es um den Hinweis, dass man hierzulande nicht einfach das Geld auf den Tisch legen und verschwinden kann. Es wird ein ordentlicher Zahlungsvorgang mit Herbeirufen der Bedienung erwartet.


Das ist inhaltlich genau der Punkt!

Man darf nicht einfach _ohne Kommentar _Geld liegen lassen. Ich finde den Ausdruck völlig in Ordnung hier.


----------



## elroy

Thomas(CH) said:


> Es wird ein ordentlicher Zahlungsvorgang mit Herbeirufen der Bedienung erwartet.


Da stimme ich doch uneingeschränkt zu. Ich meine nur, es ist egal, was genau man sagt, was also der genaue „Kommentar“ ist. Hier geht es um die pragmatische Funktion der Worte und nicht um deren semantischen Inhalt.

[überkreuzt]


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> Hier geht es um die pragmatische Funktion der Worte und nicht um deren semantischen Inhalt.


Da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Thersites

Kajjo said:


> Man darf nicht einfach _ohne Kommentar _Geld liegen lassen. Ich finde den Ausdruck völlig in Ordnung hier.


Aber die bestmögliche Formulierung ist es nicht, finde ich.


----------



## elroy

Ich habe persönlich an der Formulierung nichts zu beanstanden. Die Bedeutung ist klar, die Wortwahl ist passend und jeder versteht sofort, was gemeint ist, oder?

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was andere an der Formulierung stört.


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was andere an der Formulierung stört.


Es ist nicht 100% idiomatisch.

_Normalerweise lässt man nicht einfach das Geld auf dem Tisch liegen und geht._


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, was andere an der Formulierung stört.


Zum Beispiel: Wenn man etwas kommentieren will, wartet man auf den Kellner und sagt, was man zu kommentieren hat. Das war mein Problem und deshalb habe ich diesen Thread geöffnet, aber jetzt ist mir alles klar, nachdem ich alle Anworten gelesen habe. Die pragmatische Funktion der Worte ist auch ein wichtiger Faktor.

Ich danke Euch allen!


----------



## Hutschi

"Kommentarlos"/"ohne Kommentar" ist in diesem Kontext auch leicht pejorativ, es enthält eine Kritik an Personen, die es machen.

Ich sehe zwei Möglichkeiten in der Praxis:

1. Andere Gäste haben es beobachtet und mokieren sich darüber (regen sich darüber auf).
2. Einführung in deutsche Sitten und Gebräuche.



Thomas(CH) said:


> Normalerweise lässt man nicht einfach das Geld auf dem Tisch liegen und geht.


Das sagt dasselbe aus. Stilistisch ist es einfacher und (zumindest für mich) neutraler.

Edit: Tippfehler beseitigt, richtig ist "mokieren".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich finde es unpassend. Ich sehe vier Möglichkeiten:
1) Bezahlung am Tisch (die Bedienung nimmt das Geld entgegen).
2) Bezahlung an der Kasse.
3) Man lässt das Geld ohne Kommentar auf dem Tisch liegen.
4) Man lässt das Geld mit Kommentar auf dem Tisch liegen.

Der Text sagt zunächst, dass man Möglichkeit 1) oder 2) nutzen soll, was 3) und 4) erstmal ausschließt. Das wird dann aber im folgenden Satz konterkariert, der auch Möglichkeit 4) zulässt: Man könnte das Geld ja mit Kommentar auf den Tisch legen.

Ich stimme Sowka und Thomas zu:


Thomas(CH) said:


> _Normalerweise lässt man nicht einfach das Geld auf dem Tisch liegen und geht._


So ist es richtig.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Aber ein Zeichen zählt nicht als Kommentar, denke ich.


Ja, ein Kommentar besteht aus Worten, nicht aus Handzeichen oder ähnlichem.



bearded said:


> In einigen Sprachen bedeutet ''comment/comentario...'' einfach Aussage/Äußerung. In anderen Sprachen (z.B. Italienisch) enthält das entsprechende Wort (bei uns _commento_) auch die Konnotation ''Urteil, Eindruck über ein Ereignis/einen Text''. Also vielleicht nur eine Frage von _false friends_.


Im Deutschen ist (oder enthält) ein Kommentar wohl immer entweder eine Erläuterung oder eine Beurteilung einer bestimmten Sache. Er bezieht sich auf etwas Gegenwärtiges / Vorliegendes / Aktuelles.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich finde es unpassend. Ich sehe vier Möglichkeiten:
> 1) Bezahlung am Tisch (die Bedienung nimmt das Geld entgegen).
> 2) Bezahlung an der Kasse.
> 3) Man lässt das Geld ohne Kommentar auf dem Tisch liegen.
> 4) Man lässt das Geld mit Kommentar auf dem Tisch liegen.
> 
> Der Text sagt zunächst, dass man Möglichkeit 1) oder 2) nutzen soll, was 3) und 4) erstmal ausschließt. Das wird dann aber im folgenden Satz konterkariert, der auch Möglichkeit 4) zulässt: Man könnte das Geld ja mit Kommentar auf den Tisch legen.


Der Widerspruch löst sich über etwas holprige Umwege auf, wenn man Möglichkeit 4) mit Möglichkeit 1) gleichsetzt. Damit man einen Kommentar abgeben kann, muss sich ja der Empfänger des Kommentars dem Tisch nähern und zuhören. Dies versteht man allerdings, zugegeben, nur dann, wenn einem schon klar ist, um was für eine Art Kommentar es sich handeln muss, nämlich die Erläuterung der eigenen Handlung, "ich lasse Ihnen das Geld auf dem Tisch". (Und vor allem, dass der Empfänger des Kommentars die Bedienung ist).


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> "ich lasse Ihnen das Geld auf dem Tisch".


Dieser Satz stellt für mich  eine Aussage, einen Hinweis dar.  Ein ''Kommentar'' wäre mMn etwas wie ''alles in Ordnung / es hat mir gut geschmeckt'' o.Äh.: also eine Art Stellungnahme/Urteil.
Die Gleichstellung Kommentar=Aussage/Äußerung ruft wohl bei einigen Muttersprachlern ein wenig Unbehagen hervor (Sowka: ungewöhnlicher Gebrauch von ''Kommentar'',  Thomas: nicht die bestmögliche Formulierung) - und bei mir bescheidenem Nicht-Muttersprachler auch.
Wenn aber die Mehrheit der Muttersprachler der Meinung ist, irgendein Wort (welches auch immer) könne als Kommentar bezeichnet werden, so bin ich natürlich bereit, meine Auffassung vom Begriff ''Kommentar'' zu revidieren.


----------



## Frieder

Ich glaube nicht, dass du deine Auffassung zum Begriff "Kommentar" revidieren musst. 

Der Ausdruck "ohne Kommentar" ist für mich gleichbedeutend mit "kommentarlos". Dieses Wort hat sich im aktuellen Sprachgebrauch in seiner Bedeutung von seinem Bestandteil "Kommentar" gelöst und bedeutet jetzt einfach nur noch "ohne Worte" bzw. "wortlos". Meiner Meinung nach haben weder "ohne Kommentar" noch "kommentarlos" etwas mit einem Kommentar im engeren Sinne zu tun.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Dieser Satz stellt für mich eine Aussage, einen Hinweis dar. Ein ''Kommentar'' wäre mMn etwas wie ''alles in Ordnung / es hat mir gut geschmeckt'' o.Äh.: also eine Art Stellungnahme/Urteil.


In diesem Beispiel ist der "Kommentar" keine Stellungnahme, kein Urteil; aber es ist eine Erläuterung, Erklärung. Somit passt der Gebrauch des Wortes noch zu "meiner" Definition (des deutschen Wortes "Kommentar"):


διαφορετικός said:


> Im Deutschen ist (oder enthält) ein Kommentar wohl immer entweder eine Erläuterung oder eine Beurteilung einer bestimmten Sache. Er bezieht sich auf etwas Gegenwärtiges / Vorliegendes / Aktuelles.


Es ist möglich, dass "ohne Kommentar" und "kommentarlos" von vielen Leuten noch freier interpretiert bzw. benutzt wird. Ich habe das ja selbst in #3 so dargestellt ("wortlos"), aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass in den meisten Anwendungsfällen der engere Sinn (gemäss der erwähnten Definition) noch vorhanden ist.


----------

